# Show us your hypo Geckos



## GeckoJosh (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi guys 
Im really interested to see what other hypos are available in the gecko world
Id really like to see some O'marmorata hypos
This pic is one of my hypo O'castelnauis 
I just took this pic earlier and he gets alot better looking than this so hopefully i can get a better pic soon


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 19, 2009)

Come on peeps


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 19, 2009)

Whats the point in having nice animals if u don't show them off?
Come on guys dont keep it all to yourself


----------



## reptileKev81 (Dec 20, 2009)

Bump!
I would like to see some also


----------



## geckos_are_great (Dec 20, 2009)

lol maybey u should just turn it into a show us all ur geckos kinda thread?? might get more responces


----------



## reptileKev81 (Dec 20, 2009)

I was wanting to get one before as they are so cute, but people tell me that when you keep them you rarely see them, which turned me off a little.
Is it true? Are they hiding most of the time?


----------



## jinin (Dec 20, 2009)

Just one of mine im working on at the moment...enjoy


----------



## geckos_are_great (Dec 20, 2009)

lol thats an awsome gecko


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

It depends on the gecko some sleep in the open
No i dont want regular gecko pics, if i wanted to see normal ones id just go to my herp room


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice Jinin, Sth American maybe?


----------



## jinin (Dec 20, 2009)

Ummm......no, native to a 20m radius block in South Sydney.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice one Jinin
Ok if you dont have a hypo then show me your bestest gecko


----------



## gecko-mad (Dec 20, 2009)

jinin thats an exotic, the pic was from a uk website and we dont get those leaftails here


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

REallY?
I was hoping to find this ultra rare gecko


----------



## gecko-mad (Dec 20, 2009)

its a huge pity, but there are still parts of australian rainforests that are unexplored, you never know whats going to show up in em.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

How do i attach large pics instead of thumbnails?


----------



## geckos_are_great (Dec 20, 2009)

photo bucket


----------



## jinin (Dec 20, 2009)

gecko-mad said:


> jinin thats an exotic, the pic was from a uk website and we dont get those leaftails here



Wow, Really? i better release it now...


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

OK thanks


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

jinin said:


> lol it was a joke. i dont think anyone believed it?


I believed u Jinin


----------



## jinin (Dec 20, 2009)

geckoman123 said:


> i believed u jinin


yay!!!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

But u have now lost all credibility, i hope it was worth it!:lol:


----------



## jinin (Dec 20, 2009)

lol...ill recover.


----------



## Rocket (Dec 20, 2009)

The term 'hypo' can differ in its acceptance or denial depending on each person and their opinion. Whilst the general definition is that of reduced melanin pigmentation, what some may say is hypo, others may disagree... a common thing I see in these "hypo" Bredli.

Here is a male O.marmorata of mine that several people have told me, they believe IS hypomelanistic. However, I disagree as, from my observation, males of this particular lineage seem to always be lighter than the females (look at my photo for comparison). Others may disagree but this is something I have personally noticed. Also, Oedura show alot of variation in size, colour, patterning and vibrance depending on their location and individual moods. Another factor is the time of day, to me they appear brightest when at their busiest - at night, a similar morphological trait as seen in Gehyra species.

Tell me what you all think.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

I like those geckos
I think that with geckos its not that they are either hypo or not as some show some degree of reduced melanin while some show alot. I have seen some marms that id say were 90% hypo compared to a normal specimen
My hypo castenauis will look hypo even during the day or at their dullest, when they are showing off they look breathtaking imo
Thanks for contributing to my thread Rocket


----------



## Jimbobulan (Dec 20, 2009)

Yeah i've noticed that my southern spotted velvet geckos are alot lighter at night. Kind of like they have a frosted quality (like frosted glass) to them. Same with my marbled geckos.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

Almost all geckos will be dark during the day and lighter at night


----------



## Blackdog (Dec 20, 2009)

...


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

Is that a Northern Dtellas


----------



## jamesf55 (Dec 20, 2009)

no its an asian house gecko, can tell because of the spines on the tail.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Dec 20, 2009)

yeah its an AHG


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

jamesf55 said:


> no its an asian house gecko, can tell because of the spines on the tail.


Whoops i thought they were the fly screen reflection
I did not expect a pest to show up on this thread


----------



## jinin (Dec 20, 2009)

Lol the file name of that pic is House Gecko


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

Even still jinin most peeps could not tell the difference between AHGs and some Dtellas which also are found in peoples houses


----------



## tooninoz (Dec 20, 2009)

Geckoman123 said:


> I did not expect a pest to show up on this thread



Who woulda thunk it?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

tooninoz said:


> Who woulda thunk it?


I was referring to the gecko not the poster


----------



## Rocket (Dec 20, 2009)

Geckoman123 said:


> Even still jinin most peeps could not tell the difference between AHGs and some Dtellas which also are found in peoples houses



If you say so... I find identification easy between them and I don't even live in their range...


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 21, 2009)

I said most peeps, not a gecko enthusiast such as urself
I myself have to look for missing claw or spines on tail


----------



## geckos_are_great (Dec 21, 2009)

ive just spent a week in queensland and holy crap i would have seen a couple of hundred of them a night there would be like 10 around one light. only saw one other gecko and that was a massive robust velvet gecko. first one i had ever seen. first time ive ever been to queensland


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 21, 2009)

I lived in Brisbane for 3 months and only saw bout 15


----------



## GreggMadden (Dec 21, 2009)

Here is a Super Hypo Leopard gecko.


----------



## warren63 (Dec 21, 2009)

Very nice Leo !!!!


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 21, 2009)

time for marbleds


----------



## geckos_are_great (Dec 21, 2009)

only 15 ahg gecko man wat the hell!!!


----------



## geckos_are_great (Dec 21, 2009)

some of the AHG's were massive we caught one that was somthing like 16cm


----------



## WombleHerp (Dec 21, 2009)

I get at least 25 AHG on my house at night... They are like the plague here!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 21, 2009)

Jesus
Yeah when i was in Bundy i saw at least half a dozen a night, so maybe some houses attract more than others


----------



## geckos_are_great (Dec 21, 2009)

yeh i was staying in bundy cant remember were we were staying but we would see that many just around one light. and some of them were massive


----------



## geckos_are_great (Dec 21, 2009)

and we also found a pair of rino beetles


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 21, 2009)

To bad your underage as you missed the best part of Bundy, the rum factory tour!


----------



## Sarah (Dec 21, 2009)

this is one of my hypomelanistic thick tails taken this morning . I think the flash might have distorted its colouring a bit.


----------



## cmclean (Dec 21, 2009)

Some of my thicktails. Hope you enjoy. These girls have bred some lovely little orange hatchlings for me this season. Things can only get better!
Merry Xmas to all from Sonnemann Snakes


----------



## jinin (Dec 21, 2009)

Very Nice Sarah and Cmclean


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 21, 2009)

They are some nice thick tails, how much do they cost compared to regular millis


----------



## cmclean (Dec 21, 2009)

Geckoman, I breed many variations (type) of thicktails. These girls are WA area specific. They are breeding for the first time this season, so very happy. The hatchlings are looking very nice!

They will be going for around $180-$200 each.
They are spectacular.
I have some other quite unusual Thicktails, each with their own quality.
Some would be considered nearly grey to pink in colouration.
Cheers
Cathy


----------



## geckos_are_great (Dec 21, 2009)

hey cathy wat state are u in?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeah 2 of the ones i have are dark blue and my other one is maroon but they are all related so i guess their must be variation within locales as well (or the breeder lied to me)


----------



## cmclean (Dec 21, 2009)

Geckos are great - we are in Victoria


----------



## Rocket (Dec 21, 2009)

Does this thing pass the vote as being one of those beloved 'hypos'?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 21, 2009)

Rocket said:


> Does this thing pass the vote as being one of those beloved 'hypos'?


Are they actual hypos or is it just that locale?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 21, 2009)

Either way that is one cool gecko, love its eyes


----------



## Rocket (Dec 21, 2009)

Here's another image of that same yearling....

Check out the mother.... daddy ain't much different.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 21, 2009)

Rocket said:


> Here's another image of that same yearling....
> 
> Check out the mother.... daddy ain't much different.


Wow i think that does have some hypo traits, those parents look like my ones


----------



## geckos_are_great (Dec 21, 2009)

there nice rocket


----------



## cmclean (Dec 22, 2009)

Very nice Rocket, I will have to post some pictures of the different types I have.

Geckoman, I have purchased bulk animals from the same locale, and only ever have had one hypo in each shipment if lucky.
They are certainly a find. Many people in WA have never seen this type before.
They are particularly large.
persistence/patience and a whole lot of money spent eventually pays off.
Now they are breeding, I expect to get a few different looking animals for projects.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 24, 2009)

edit


----------



## spongebob (Dec 24, 2009)

Here’s two pairs of O castelnaui I sold a while back - the photos are easily available. I’ll try to get some pics of the parents.


----------



## scratchy (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi, Here is an old pic of my favourite thickies


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks Sponge bob i was hoping that you would contribute some pics of that amazing bloodline that you have developed, well done


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 24, 2009)

scratchy said:


> Hi, Here is an old pic of my favourite thickies


wow i love a nice thick tail, where are you located?


----------



## warren63 (Dec 24, 2009)

Couple of mine


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 24, 2009)

AHG's are everywhere here.... LITERALLY. On the windows, on the roof, on the deck, in the rooms.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 10, 2010)

Castenaui hypo look out of this world imo and crap on those so-called superhypo citrus leopard geckos ( no offence Greg)


----------



## sheldoncy23 (Jan 10, 2010)

to all you o'marmorata owners
what size enclosure do you use for 1 gecko i have a 41 cm long X 27 cm wide X 15 cm high enclosure. will this be gine or do i need a different one??


----------



## geckoman1985 (Jan 12, 2010)

im pritty hypo but got no pic lol


----------

